# Survivor:Clips of Ozzy having sex on Playboy TV



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Ozzy Sex Clips 


> Besides a number of actors, Survivor Cook Islands also has a former reality TV star and a porn star, all bundled up into one contestant. Oscar Ozzie Lusth appeared in an episode of Playboy TVs Foursome, Star reported earlier this fall. The series calls itself the only TV dating program that shows everything, and thats an understatement.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

He spells it "Ozzie". Don't scare us with "Ozzy having sex" in the subject. I don't want to see prince of f'ing darkness having sex.

Greg


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

gchance said:


> He spells it "Ozzie". Don't scare us with "Ozzy having sex" in the subject. I don't want to see prince of f'ing darkness having sex.
> 
> Greg


Yeah, that's how I read it, too. Scary.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Glad I'm not the only one that thought that.... *shudder*


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

gchance said:


> He spells it "Ozzie".


Actually, I think he spells it "Oscar".


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

I find it more interesting that so many of the people are actors.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

wmm_16 said:


> I find it more interesting that so many of the people are actors.


That seems all reality shows are looking for mostly now...


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

Man did I think this was a different Ozzy


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Jonathon was in 'The Tick'. I didn't know about that..


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

are the clips appropriate for work environment?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

jpwoof said:


> are the clips appropriate for work environment?


Depends. Do you work in an adult bookstore? 

All I have to say is Ozzie's performances in the Survivor challenges makes me feel a bit inadequate. Now that I've seen his other action photos, I feel better.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

Magister said:


> Jonathon was in 'The Tick'. I didn't know about that..


He was also on Seinfeld and Arrested development as well as being nominated for an oscar. He wrote and directed a short film in the mid 90s.


----------



## teamzissou (Oct 18, 2006)

We aren't talking talking about Ozzy as in the heavy metal rocker are we???


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I might be the only one but I actualy wanted to see OO doing porn. I could only imagine how strange it would have to be.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Legion said:


> He was also on Seinfeld and Arrested development as well as being nominated for an oscar. He wrote and directed a short film in the mid 90s.


His IMDB page.

tk


----------



## teamzissou (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok I'm an idiot! I now see that there is an article linked to the topic post. Not the ozzy I was thinking of.  I def didn't want to think of Ozzy Osbourne in a porn film considering he is 60 plus!


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Is this about Ozzy Osbourne?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This thread appears to lead the forum in smeeks/poster.


----------

